# Belt to wear with blue shoes



## snarferer (Feb 1, 2012)

So I'm getting married and the wife-to-be thought it would be really cute if we both wore blue shoes of some sort. This will be a June wedding, but I'm the type that likes to plan well in advance (especially since I'll be dropping more money than usual on my attire)

I found some reasonably priced (and not ugly) navy suede shoes (please no jokes) https://www.florsheim.com/shop/style/12084.html

I'll be wearing a Prince of Wales suit and the above shoes (or something similar). I just don't know what kind of belt I can use. I'm not sure I want to spend even more money on my attire by purchasing a limited use navy belt...

Would black work? Brown sounds like an ugly combination to me. Any other ideas?


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. If you are going to leave your jacket on it will make no difference in what belt you wear. I trust she also has a few cute ideas for the honeymoon. 

Best wishes for a long and happy life together.

Regards,

Alan


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

snarferer said:


> So I'm getting married and the wife-to-be thought it would be really cute if we both wore blue shoes of some sort. This will be a June wedding, but I'm the type that likes to plan well in advance (especially since I'll be dropping more money than usual on my attire)
> 
> I found some reasonably priced (and not ugly) navy suede shoes (please no jokes) https://www.florsheim.com/shop/style/12084.html
> 
> ...


Congratulations,
Don't ever let her regret her acceptance. Be grateful to her for the rest of your life and treat her like the treasure she is.
On to the answer you seek, braces my good sir, are inexpensive and available in wide variety of colors at retail in a variety of materials which don't matter much because, as Mr. Kirsher has pointed out, your jacket is meant to be worn over shirt and tie or vest, tie and shirts, as may be. Please do make sure that you may sit comfortably with the jacket buttoned. (If her dress will include a train or reach to the floor, please make it clear to the facility that you would prefer that it neither be dirtied nor damaged while she is so attired. This can be done away from the ladies and well in advance.)

Also with one wife, the same one (38 years and keeping at it, with all my heart).

Respects and Best Regards to you and the lady,
And also, regards to our comrade, Mr. Alan,
rudy


----------



## Savile Row (Feb 1, 2012)

arkirshner said:


> If you are going to leave your jacket on it will make no difference in what belt you wear.


Translation: don't do something predictable like removing your jacket. 
If, for some God forsaken reason, you do feel inclined to remove your jacket during the reception, please do not remove your jacket until after the Father of the Bride removes his.
Which means, if he is not wearing a jacket or not there, you must (as a gentleman) continue to wear yours throughout the evening.

We all endeavor to be superior to our former self, and it is these details that help us in that endeavor.

Congratulations, old Sport, and may you have a long and happy marriage !



arkirshner said:


> I trust she has a few cute ideas for the honeymoon.


Thanks for the chuckle...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

RM Bantista said:


> Congratulations,
> Don't ever let her regret her acceptance. Be grateful to her for the rest of your life and treat her like the treasure she is.
> On to the answer you seek, braces my good sir, are inexpensive and available in wide variety of colors at retail in a variety of materials which don't matter much because, as Mr. Kirsher has pointed out, your jacket is meant to be worn over shirt and tie or vest, tie and shirts, as may be. Please do make sure that you may sit comfortably with the jacket buttoned. (If her dress will include a train or reach to the floor, please make it clear to the facility that you would prefer that it neither be dirtied nor damaged while she is so attired. This can be done away from the ladies and well in advance.)
> 
> ...


+1 and Kudos to a man who's discovered the joy of doing it right! :thumbs-up:


----------



## snarferer (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks so much for the words of wisdom!

I completely forgot about braces! I found a nice pair of light blue/dark blue striped ones on Brooks Brothers' website. I'm going to go with those. 

Thanks again!


----------



## MacNeil (Jan 7, 2012)

snarferer said:


> I found some reasonably priced (and not ugly) navy suede shoes (please no jokes) https://www.florsheim.com/shop/style/12084.html


I just bought the wine version yesterday online. Onlineshoes.com has a 20% off sale w/ free shipping.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*HERE'S . . .*

. . . a rather nice looking one for a reasonable price: https://www.amazon.com/Buy-Your-Ties-BLT-18-NAVY-Leather/dp/B003WHO7FC/ref=pd_sbs_a_6 . You can wear it with the shoes on less formal occasions, so it's probably not a bad investment at the price of this number. Since your bride is making cute with this, she will probably ask you to show off your belt to at least some of her bridesmaids. I think it might be disappointing to her to find that you didn't have enough initiative to "match your leathers," IMO.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

^^ NO NO NO

If a white belt with white shoes is called the Full Cleveland, a blue suede belt with blue suede shoes would be the Full Memphis.


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

snarferer said:


> Thanks so much for the words of wisdom!
> 
> I completely forgot about braces! I found a nice pair of light blue/dark blue striped ones on Brooks Brothers' website. I'm going to go with those.
> 
> Thanks again!


Sounds perfect. And keep up the good, it is worth your time and best efforts.
Good fortune to you both,
rudy


----------

